# Do we want to bring a child into this world?



## samblue (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry if I'm putting this in the wrong place, or if it's totally irrelevant, but we watched the news tonight and were horrified to hear of the shootings at the uni in America.
My heart goes out to the families of all those who's young lives were taken away from them, and the frustration they must feel that the killer took his own life to deny them justice.
I feel huge sadness whenever I hear of bad stuff like this happening in the world and I must admit to wondering if this is the sort of world that I want to bring a child into.  
You try to protect your children and keep them safe from harm, but sooner or later you have to let them go their own way. I sometimes have to stop myself from panicing when my DD goes out on her own, she knows the rules, no-where on her own, we'll pick her up anytime day or night if she's stuck, sensible and good friends, but you still worry that they'll get caught in the middle of something that's nothing to do with them.
Could I stand the worry of having another child now? What is our world going to be like in 10-15 years time?  Sometimes, I'm not so sure...
luv and big hugs to you all on a sad night, 
sam xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Sam
I totally understand what you are saying. i have the same thought sometimes myself. Cleg is right, there is nothing you can do about what happens in the world..I read about the shootings and had a brief thought of "what if i go through all this tx and have a child who turns into a mass killer!!" so how crazy is that? the simple fact is that when you go through IF you have to much time on your hands to think about the world that they will be born into..The world is a stress filled scary place but it is also amazing and wonderful on so many levels.We just have to do what we feel is right and hope for the best!
love Pobby x


----------

